# TMJ disorder



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

My close relative, who also has ulcerative colitis, severe anemia, tentatively diagnosed fibermialgia, and food allergies to roughly 70% of all food, also has TMJ disorder. It hadn't really seemed to be an issue until tonight... When her jaw got locked open and she couldn't close it. It took her a couple minutes in the mirror, but she got it closed and can talk normal and everything... Is there anything we can do besides a $18,000 surgery that uses Teflon which would probably kill her... Or just pray.....................


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would start taking fish oil in large quantities and some acidophiles. I take 9g of fish oil a day, so I do really mean large quantities, not just one or two. The ulcerative colitis is considered one step below cancer by many alternative medical people, so you need to get it under control now. And when you do, the inflammation cycle will be arrested/slowed, so most of the other over-reactive immune problems will be helped. Stop eating wheat/dairy, and eat more protein especially high fat fish like salmon. 

As far as the TMJ, MSM will help to rebuild the joint and keep it cushioned. Even people without that (silly, fake) diagnosis can pop their jaw out, so don't rush to surgery. In fact that particular surgery is dangerous and shouldn't be considered at all IMO. The TMJ diagnosis is really "iffy" as a disease at all. Do people who injure their knee or elbow in sports causing it to pop out easy have a disease? No, they have an injury to the joint. Surgery and introducing foreign substances into the body, especially into the bones is not really a good idea be it a root canal, pins to a broken bone, joint replacement or TMJ surgery. Just look up the correlation between root canals and breast cancer to see my point. And they have more reports of issues with that surgery than with other bone surgeries.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

mekasmom said:


> I would start taking fish oil in large quantities and some acidophiles. I take 9g of fish oil a day, so I do really mean large quantities, not just one or two. The ulcerative colitis is considered one step below cancer by many alternative medical people, so you need to get it under control now. And when you do, the inflammation cycle will be arrested/slowed, so most of the other over-reactive immune problems will be helped. Stop eating wheat/dairy, and eat more protein especially high fat fish like salmon.


Indeed, and just like a cancer, colitis is nigh impossible to make it go away, or perhaps even more so. She stays away from wheat (as much as possible, since she has a dangerous addiction to wheat), but she doesn't take that much fish oil (although she has a drawerful of Now vitamins etc. She eats lots of lamb.



mekasmom said:


> As far as the TMJ, MSM will help to rebuild the joint and keep it cushioned. Even people without that (silly, fake) diagnosis can pop their jaw out, so don't rush to surgery. In fact that particular surgery is dangerous and shouldn't be considered at all IMO. The TMJ diagnosis is really "iffy" as a disease at all. Do people who injure their knee or elbow in sports causing it to pop out easy have a disease? No, they have an injury to the joint. Surgery and introducing foreign substances into the body, especially into the bones is not really a good idea be it a root canal, pins to a broken bone, joint replacement or TMJ surgery. Just look up the correlation between root canals and breast cancer to see my point. And they have more reports of issues with that surgery than with other bone surgeries.


What is MSM? Thanks!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

MSM is a supplement. It helps rebuild tissues, which is why so many arthritis sufferers swear by it.
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=MSM+supplement&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]


----------

